# How much training do you have?



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

As far as safety training, how much do you guys have?

A local inspector is offering an OSHA-10 class, which Im taking, and Im going to take a first-aid/CPR class just because I think its important. 

Is there anything else I should consider?


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

It depends on what side of the industry you are getting into, and what local requirements dictate...

I have:
- H2S Alive
- First Aid with CPR and AED
- Fall Protection
- Arc Flash Awareness
- one client provided
- one from CSA for Z462

- Confined Space Rescue
- FIT tested
- CSTS - Construction Safety Training Systems
- Manlift training to 120'
- eGSO - General Safety Orientation
- Hilti Powder Actuated Tools
- Hilti Firestop Installation
- Combustible Gas Detection Installation and Maintenance
- LSE
- WHMIS


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

If you are going to take first aid and CPR classes along with OSHA 10, why not just take OSHA 30?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

0.0 hours. I don't intend to get any either. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Since I used to be a safety instructor for my union hall....I have more than I can remember...

First Aid and CPR/AED...instructor level
WHMIS ....instructor level
H2S Alive with SCBA
Ground disturbance
Fall Protection ...instructor level again
confined space
confined space rescue
manlift to 150'
Crane rigging and Signalling
Arc Flash awareness and assessment
CSTS
Hilti Powder Actuated
Hilti Firestop
Forklift safety and Operations
Accident and Incident investigation
Hazard Identification and Control
Leadership for Safety Excellence
Principles of Loss Control

....and Im sure there's a few I can't remember.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Zero.

What I did have is long since expired.


----------



## Stryder89 (Dec 9, 2010)

*Safety, off to a good start*

It is good you are putting forth the effort to look into safety training. 
I started with none other than my leads telling me not to let the electricity go through my heart or head.
Since then I have been trained on lifts and fall protection and lectured with tests every other week while working for a large nationwide commercial company. There are online safety classes that cover a lot of this.
I had advanced first aid and CPR certs that I should renew. I got my EMT (emergency med. tec.) too many years ago to count. All out of date now.
I still remember the stuff as I was employed as an EMT for 5 years in my 20s.
I should take refresh classes but I am very busy.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> 0.0 hours. I don't intend to get any either. :thumbsup:


Time to move onto a different field since now yer an expert.:thumbup:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Time to move onto a different field since now yer an expert.:thumbup:


Cool story bro.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

99.9999% of safety training can be replaced with common sense.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> 99.9999% of safety training can be replaced with common sense.


It the .0001% you need to worry about.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> It the .0001% you need to worry about.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


>


What did I tell you about the avatar?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> What did I tell you about the avatar?



I'll get right on it.


----------



## michoi (Jun 29, 2014)

In high school the whole tech class had instructors come in to give us certifications. We got fall arrest, whimis, scaffolding safety, basic health and safety, scissor lift as well as level a CPR and basic first aid.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

It's whmis...

Check your resume, you won't want to state that wrong...


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I was (past tense) schooled for 3 decades for safety related issues , sent to quite a few courses, as well as had been both AHA and ARC CPR / defib instructor, safety officer, infection control officer, _yada yada....blah blah blah..._

I broke _all _the rules , and am most likely the worst example of safety _anything_ because i _know_ i did...

~CS~


----------



## michoi (Jun 29, 2014)

CADPoint said:


> It's whmis...
> 
> Check your resume, you won't want to state that wrong...


Whoops, I haven't had to deal with resumes in a while. Most contractors around here wouldn't notice anyway.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

mdnitedrftr said:


> As far as safety training, how much do you guys have?


Most all training we attend has a section dedicated to safety, for example a welding course would begin with welding safety and then continue to the technical aspects. These are just the classes that had an exclusive or primary focus on safety.

NFPA-70E
MIOSHA STD-1129
MIOSHA-STD-1130
Lockout/Tagout
1st Aid, CPR & AED
Bloodborne Pathogens
PPE
Accident Investigation & Reporting
Emergency Management
Portable Fire Extinguishers
HazCom
Hearing Conservation
Ladder Safety
Laser Safety
Robotic Safety
Die Setting & Press Setup
Power Press Safety
Machine Safeguarding
Metal Working Machinery Safety
Hand Tool Safety
Ergonomics
Fall Protection
Forklift Operator
Boom Truck Operator
Scissor Lift Operator


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Stryder89 said:


> I started with none other than my leads telling me not to let the electricity go through my heart or head. Since then I have been trained on lifts and fall protection and lectured with tests every other week while working for a large nationwide commercial company.


An important thing for small businesses in particular to remember, is that while there is absolutely nothing wrong in OSHA's eyes with on-the-job-training, but if it's not documented, it didn't happen.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Impressive list MM. 

Go you...:thumbsup:

I'm thinking the wife would be all over the Hearing Conservation thing....:laughing:~CS~


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> Impressive list MM.
> 
> Go you...:thumbsup:
> 
> I'm thinking the wife would be all over the Hearing Conservation thing....:laughing:~CS~


CS, there is a difference between hearing and listening.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

First adi/CPR
OSHA 30
Arc flash
Fall protection
Forklift
Boom lift
Scissor lift
Hazcom
Confined space
SCBA
Emergency Response
Incident Investigation
Hazmat


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

sparky970 said:


> First adi/CPR OSHA 30 Arc flash Fall protection Forklift Boom lift Scissor lift Hazcom Confined space SCBA Emergency Response Incident Investigation Hazmat


This is about what most our employees get. Add in NFPA70E, LOTO, Foreman training,IBEW code of excellence. And respirator.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

*Full body protection is the real answer*






Prevention not only saves lives, it prevents them, too.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I always preached skin and joint safety:

The number one reason that electricians leave the trade is due to back, knee, and hand injuries. (carpal tunnel)

I know of no employer that says a peep about any of them via any safety lecture// materials// classes.

So I always made a big deal out of them.

The above listed injuries are at the top of the stack when electricians apply for SSDI.

Back and knee injuries mean:

The end of ladder work -- climbing or toting.

The end of ditch work.

The end of attic work, roof crawling.

The end of materials portage.

Pulling in // dealing with feeder conductors.

Your career is over.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Lipitor ends knees and careers.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

If you wanted to, you could take safety courses forever. It is a huge industry right now.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

mdnitedrftr said:


> As far as safety training, how much do you guys have?
> 
> A local inspector is offering an OSHA-10 class, which Im taking, and Im going to take a first-aid/CPR class just because I think its important.
> 
> Is there anything else I should consider?


If available go to the local Clearing House meetings for information and contacts.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Chris1971 said:


> It the .0001% you need to worry about.


Kinda like trusting ones wife, i trust her 99% she is human..


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

telsa said:


> I always preached skin and joint safety:
> 
> The number one reason that electricians leave the trade is due to back, knee, and hand injuries. (carpal tunnel)
> 
> ...


I see guys with no knee pads lol, guys who don't lift with their legs:laughing:,don't ask for help they think they are so strong lol,people need to know their limitations ,don't let your EGO get in the way..


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

I got the OSHA 30 in 1998.
It never expires, so I never took another class.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

but there are 'refresher' courses, somtimes required.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Never turn down training.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> Never turn down training.


Unless you have to pay for it:laughing:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Nom Deplume said:


> I got the OSHA 30 in 1998.
> It never expires, so I never took another class.


Do you remember?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Black Dog said:


> Unless you have to pay for it:laughing:


I know you don't mean that.:thumbsup:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> I know you don't mean that.:thumbsup:


I don't..:thumbup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Black Dog said:


> I don't..:thumbup:


We seem to see EYE TO EYE, lately...see you at the picnic.:jester:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> We seem to see EYE TO EYE, lately...see you at the picnic.:jester:


Lets do it...:thumbup:


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone has NETA certification? And if it was worth pursuing?..


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

theJcK said:


> I was wondering if anyone has NETA certification? And if it was worth pursuing?..


 It is if you want to sell that service to customer; it's the industry standard for testing certification. The problem is, you need an employer to cosign you hours for each level (just like an apprenticeship), so if you're not actively working for a testing outfit, I'm not sure how you get that documentation.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Big John said:


> It is if you want to sell that service to customer; it's the industry standard for testing certification. The problem is, you need an employer to cosign you hours for each level (just like an apprenticeship), so if you're not actively working for a testing outfit, I'm not sure how you get that documentation.


I have been poking around netaworld.org lately trying to puzzle it out and I see what you are saying and it makes sense. I was wondering if there was an individual certification or how to make my company a member. But we are more contractors instead of testing technicians. Just seemed reputable and a good stepping stone. I have also been looking at IAEI certification..


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

theJcK said:


> ...I was wondering if there was an individual certification or how to make my company a member....


_Bad Electrician_ and _Zog_ are both NETA companies, so they might be able to offer a bit more clarification. The headache we ran into is that as an apparatus company too much of our revenue comes from rebuilding equipment, and NETA requires (I think) 80% of your gross revenue comes completely from testing in order to be certified as a testing agency. 



> ....But we are more contractors instead of testing technicians. Just seemed reputable and a good stepping stone....


 It isn't as reputable as NETA, but check out the NICET power testing certification: It's easier for a single person to get that.


----------

